# Adding second thermostat to HVAC unit



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

get a Honeywell wireless stat with remote that you can take from room to room with you so your hvac equipment adjusts to the room you are in

http://www.forwardthinking.honeywell.com/products/wireless/wireless_products.html


----------



## hoanphu (May 11, 2010)

Great suggestion. After reading a bit about the system from your link, that sounds like the best thing for us. Now he next step is the best place to buy it. Looks like amazon has the kits for sale. I don't know why I'd need an HD thermostat so I think I'm gonna go for the SD kit. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:no problem, I agree about HD! Who in the world need HD on a thermostat?:no::laughing:


----------

